# PowerColor HD 5570 1024 MB



## W1zzard (Feb 26, 2010)

PowerColor's HD 5570 is a small compact card that consumes very little power, yet should offer decent performance for most gaming up to 1280x1024. Another possible use is in a media PC, which is supported by the native HDMI output.

*Show full review*


----------



## suraswami (Apr 21, 2010)

good review.  hopefully they modify the fan to be more quieter.  Nice card to have for low power consumption and to play older games occassionaly.

This card does not support Hybrid CF right?

Which cards does in the 5xxx series?


----------



## wahdangun (Apr 21, 2010)

wow, what a great overclocker, so if you want DX 11 HD 4670, u just need to overclock this little beast


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Simple fix for the card, since it is a low profile card, it shouldn't really need a fan at all


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Simple fix for the card, since it is a low profile card, it shouldn't really need a fan at all



certainly not true, low profile means the heat has less space, so they can run hotter


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 22, 2010)

Any chance of manually adjusting the fan speed by mod or otherwise?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Any chance of manually adjusting the fan speed by mod or otherwise?



always! just disconnect the wires and hook them up to a power source of your choosing.









you can see here its just a two pin socket, i've wedged them into standard 3 pin fan headers and its worked fine before - just make sure they go around the right way!


----------



## pjladyfox (Apr 22, 2010)

This card screams out for a passive version to be made available. Has anyone tried putting an Accelero S1 or Zalman VF770 on one yet?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> certainly not true, low profile means the heat has less space, so they can run hotter



well low profile units are usually less powerdrawing, hence why the half height PCB. I know PCB does part of the thermal dissipation but not here. I say a passive heatsink would do well for this board easily. Also for anything passive to work you need some sort of airflow.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 23, 2010)

dang that's a great overclock!  this is a really great htpc card and i don't think 31dba's is bad but does anyone have a reference to how load that is i don't have a meter


----------

